
Goodbye to Office? Not Yet - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2007/tc20070227_434479.htm?chan=search
======
mukund
I still remember wordstar which used to be the word processor around. Then
microsoft with its usual glitz and ease of use pushed word and wordstar
started to slip into coffin. Now cool tech is pushing MSFT on back foot but
they will always copy and get back to clean these new players. So it is to be
seen if MSFT is tied down and denied the market share

------
bootload
web based tool directions & kinks to be ironed out

